# 68W Looking For PMC work



## Ghost Medic Actual (Feb 22, 2016)

I need some help and I'm hoping the right connections are here somewhere.
I'm a 68W, just separated from the Army over a month ago, and I'm trying to find someone that can get me in touch with a PMC recruiter to go on as a security team medic for a tactical environment type career. Most preferably something to do with Personnel Recovery or High Value Protection.
If anyone could contact me privately on here with info or some guidance to sites for good contracting companies I'd really appreciate it.
I have a clean record, excellent physical and Honorable Discharge and all the combat training and tactical medical care you can need and more. But my unit screwed me on the deployment list for the last rotation before I ETS'd so I have no time down range.
No time wasters pls, I need to get this going ASAP and I need the help. Thanks brothers and sisters.
Make sure to PM me or email me *(email address removed by moderator)*


----------



## Ghost Medic Actual (Feb 22, 2016)

I have already applied with Triple Canopy as a start but I know there are so many more private contracting companies out there.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 22, 2016)

@akflightmedic


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 22, 2016)

One thing is for sure...nothing is quick and fast. Typical Shooter Medic roles which you are expressing interest in will take MONTHS to be vetted and then to deploy. Additionally, many times during the pipeline, you are weeded out for many reasons or no reasons and you will not get a lot of information on why. (In reality it could be the contract changed in regards to scope or numbers or they do not like you).

Another point to consider is you are years late into the game. Contracting has slowly been drying up and you are in fierce competition. Way more VERY well qualified applicants with years of experience competing for less number of jobs. Also, as the jobs become less, the money the government pays is less as well...therefore many employers like to recruit foreign nationals. 

In short, you do not have much to offer ( I know you dont want to hear that but is the reality) however that does not mean you will not got hired. There are plenty of gigs out there and if you remain persistent you might meet the right guy who knows somebody who is willing to give you a try. Your experience level will not net you huge paydays either...so unfortunately you will be taking gigs which pay $200 a day just to get your beak wet. On the plus side, it is when you deploy on these assignments that the real networking begins and you can make the leap.

If shooter medic is your goal, I suggest you go over to socnet.com and sign up. Post your intro, read the instructions VERY clearly. After you post your intro...READ and READ  BEFORE you post anything. You will be ripped a new one if you do not follow my advice. You will find some active threads currently with some roles you desire, but just know you are a very small fish in a large pond and your competition is far better experienced than what you have posted above.

And one more time...NOTHING about this process will be fast.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ghost Medic Actual (Feb 22, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> One thing is for sure...nothing is quick and fast. Typical Shooter Medic roles which you are expressing interest in will take MONTHS to be vetted and then to deploy. Additionally, many times during the pipeline, you are weeded out for many reasons or no reasons and you will not get a lot of information on why. (In reality it could be the contract changed in regards to scope or numbers or they do not like you).
> 
> Another point to consider is you are years late into the game. Contracting has slowly been drying up and you are in fierce competition. Way more VERY well qualified applicants with years of experience competing for less number of jobs. Also, as the jobs become less, the money the government pays is less as well...therefore many employers like to recruit foreign nationals.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the info and the lead brother. Don't worry you haven't told me Santa isn't real or anything lol I'm fairly aware of my compitition and challenge I'm going to have to bust the door open on this. 
Unfortunately I wasn't very lucky with my assignments in my career as I spent the first half of my military career fenced in in a non-deploying training unit (which the best I could get out if it is soak up as much good training and knowledge as I could) only to be interpost transferred to a Brigade Support Battalion for the rest of my career. But I'm going to keep at it, and I appreciate the heads up on the site, and it sounds like my expectations were somewhat correct. 
I already have some quick shows lined up that may open up some opportunities too so I'll push on. 
Thanks again


----------

